
Flow chart of cognitive biases - cher14
https://www.breakdown-notes.com/makemap/load/biases
======
arthursilva
Related [https://betterhumans.coach.me/cognitive-bias-cheat-
sheet-55a...](https://betterhumans.coach.me/cognitive-bias-cheat-
sheet-55a472476b18)

~~~
fjsolwmv
Much better than OP

~~~
tonystubblebine
I'm so glad that link got posted. That's my Medium publication, but the
author, Buster Benson, has been doing amazing work in the space.

A lot of that work turned toward arguing effectively and I think that's an
important topic in our divisive times.

Buster has a Patreon for the development of the book that is really good (he's
very active and responsive):
[https://www.patreon.com/busterbenson](https://www.patreon.com/busterbenson)

------
vanni
COGNITIVE BIAS CODEX + definitions (9MB):

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ce/Cognitiv...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ce/Cognitive_Bias_Codex_With_Definitions%2C_an_Extension_of_the_work_of_John_Manoogian_by_Brian_Morrissette.jpg)

------
725686
The decision points have bad names. How can "When it was exaclty?" or "how
satisfying it was ?" have a "yes" "no" answer?

~~~
otherdave
I thought it was asking "are you trying to determine 'When it was exactly?'
and 'Are you trying to remember how satisfying it was?'" which made sense.

~~~
fjsolwmv
That's not it. It's just garbled. "availability heuristic" means that recent
or related-to-current-situation events are easier to remember than other, so
they bias your mental estimate of "average" or "sum".

~~~
derefr
No, the GP has the right idea. The availability heuristic _also_ causes
emotionally-potent events to seem more recent than they were, _because_
they're "available." _Because_ recent events are easier to remember, our
brains assume incorrectly that easier-to-remember events must be more recent.
When, really, there are other reasons an event can be easier to remember.

This is the logic behind the "climate of fear" the media creates—every time a
tragedy is made into a huge news story, it becomes semi-permanently available
as an exemplar to your brain of that kind of thing happening; and then, when
you try to figure out when the last time that kind of thing happened was
(which is, in turn, a heuristic people tend to use for how _often_ something
happens) the highly-available exemplar in your mind makes you still feel like
it "just happened" even if it was years ago.

(Or, to put that another way: everyone in America who was alive when 9/11
happened, _still_ thinks of terrorist attacks against the US as happening far
more often than they do; everyone in America who was born _after_ 9/11 has a
better-calibrated estimate. The scope of the tragedy—and especially of the
_reporting_ of the tragedy—caused it to be "too available" to people,
permanently biasing their time-scale and frequency estimates.)

------
gonzo41
This is really good, you should make a mobile version so I can use this to
gaslight my coworkers. :p

~~~
mar77i
That reminds me of the cognitive bias of trusting a behavioral flowchart from
a stranger on the internet. Or the cognitive bias of having to weaponize
everything that's even marginally psychological. But hey, I'm not here to
develop on all these contradictions.

------
thisisit
Is there a way to print this out?

~~~
cher14
By using the export menu you should be able to print it to pdf, though that is
not the easiest. To help out: you can also download it as pdf via google
drive:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dK-B5VIY9vmypB_eZsHB2Kso1zp...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dK-B5VIY9vmypB_eZsHB2Kso1zpgbM1C/view)

It is a pdf, since it is rather big chart and as off yet I failed to make a
readable image from it.

------
zuzuleinen
For those interested, I built small project
[https://dailycognitivebias.com](https://dailycognitivebias.com) which
basically send you every day a random cognitive bias to your inbox.

~~~
gowld
That's creepy good. It somehow usually sends me biases that have affected me
that same day.

~~~
jonahx
Frequency Illusion:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases#Frequ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases#Frequency_illusion)

------
dmtroyer
It is unfortunate that the URL that loads after following the link does not
actually direct to this particular flowchart. Makes sharing difficult.

~~~
stblack
Agreed.

Here's the URL prior to redirection to private user space.

[https://www.breakdown-notes.com/makemap/load/biases](https://www.breakdown-
notes.com/makemap/load/biases)

------
padobson
I can't help but wonder if the person that made this is biased towards finding
bias.

------
raldu
Also check out:

[http://coglode.com](http://coglode.com)

------
ythn
Is it even possible to be completely unbiased?

------
satyajeet23
Related - [https://yourbias.is](https://yourbias.is)

------
sizzle
Who wants to build an ML cognitive debiasing machine with me? I'm serious!

~~~
rofrol
Tell me more

~~~
sizzle
A machine learning system that can (1) parse real time human spoken language
and reliably detect any hint of bias which can then (2) output an unbiased
version of that input.

Some use cases would be to deploy this in government (e.g. courts, police
force etc) and for the betterment of humanity in making humans aware of their
unconscious biases in decision that have far reaching consequences if left
unchecked.

------
adriansky
Ads are annoying on mobile. Sigh

------
ccc111
these biases are what makes us "human"

